# Gun Smithing Shotguns



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Before I start searching online I thought I’d ask about gun smithing shotguns for the most part there is none around me and shotguns are the norm around here with less regulation then any other firearms. I’m guessing I won’t be learning anything about fixing shotguns in YouTube anymore.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Before I start searching online I thought I'd ask about gun smithing shotguns for the most part there is none around me and shotguns are the norm around here with less regulation then any other firearms. I'm guessing I won't be learning anything about fixing shotguns in YouTube anymore.


YT hasn't deleted the vids, yet. Get to to watching!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

All I can say is side by sides are not for amateurs, I hate working on them.

They were never intended to be taken apart.

Pumps and auto's are a breeze by comparison.

You will find getting parts over there a problem, most here won't ship them because of export laws, 

in most cases parts and countries are restricted. Most cases you need an export license.

I have never used the tube on any guns, as a matter of fact I was fixing them before there was color television.

In the late 80's I had to get state department to approve shipping my products to the government of Israel's IDF.

If I can help with any questions just ask.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Being so cheap just buy a new one.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Being so cheap just buy a new one.


D. Trump, is that you? :glasses:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Add to your library. https://www.americangunsmith.com/app/categories/view/86/AGI-Buy-One-Get-One-Armorers-Courses. Having reference guides are helpful. Securing spare parts sounds like a challenge where your located.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Seems like the logical thing to do is treat them like cops treat cars. Use it till it pukes..then go get another. I aint never had one break anyway. Not sure there would be much bizness in the shotgun fixing line of work...but a person never knows.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Denton said:


> YT hasn't deleted the vids, yet. Get to to watching!


You can plug them in here and save them.
convert2mp3.net - Online Video converter - Convert Youtube, Dailymotion, Vevo, Clipfish and MyVideo videos online to MP3, MP4 and more formats


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

preppermyA said:


> You can plug them in here and save them.
> convert2mp3.net - Online Video converter - Convert Youtube, Dailymotion, Vevo, Clipfish and MyVideo videos online to MP3, MP4 and more formats


Excellent; thanks!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well hmm umm not wanting to say too much where I shouldn’t but let’s just say I have a unique source for many parts not necessarily barrels but just about any small component is of needed along with things that help spinnakers, mains and jib along with lots of rigging


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Since the intrest in these videos is so high, don’t you think they will become available somewhere else on line other than youtube?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If youtube drops the videos someone will pick it up. Youtube or not I make it a point to know all I can about every weapon we own. The new RPR is not even here yet and have sent hours studying it. The more I learn the more I like it.


----------

